

SAT Reading, Writing Scores Hit Low - chailatte
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904491704576571060049856724.html

======
trenthauck
Although I can't read this because I'm not a subscriber, I can offer an
anecdotal perspective.

This isn't only Reading and Writing. I'm a Teaching Assistant at one of many
college that claim to be the Harvard of the Midwest, and have been for a few
years now. Most students coming in are placed into the Calculus for non-
scientists/engineers and few even have the algebra skills to survive. I'm
constantly reviewing how to add fractions, factor equations, and the like,
before I begin to help them on the issues of Calculus. Even worse, more
students are enrolling in the past few years and less seem to be adequately
prepared.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
copy the title then paste it to google

